# performance of IDE Controller on INTEL 915GAV motherboard



## sholay (Feb 15, 2005)

I am planning to upgrade my system. 

I have a 120gb,40gb and 6gb hard disk,DVD writer and CD writer. 

I want to go for the new 915g chipsets.But INTEL 915GAV has only one IDE slot, which connects two devices. 

If i put an external IDE Controller card, will the performance be good. 

Is there any other good m/b.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 15, 2005)

To have a real good throughput i would recommend you to get your self a pcie ide adaptor card that gives you a better throughput due to the enhansed data transfer rate of the pcie bus If you use a normal pci card the bottle neck of the 133MB/s (shared) kicks in and will not allow to use the full available bw. also get a card that provides you with dual ide interface which will help you even further


----------



## indro (Feb 18, 2005)

The external PCI or PCIe card is actually going to give you a better performance in theory , Moreover , there is going to be lesser CPU usage , the same reason why you have to install a SCSI card for a SCSI HDD because the CPU wont be able to handle the speed , either it will decrease the performace of the HDD or the system performance will decrease .


----------



## AlienTech (Feb 18, 2005)

The price of the IDE card would be more than the price of the 6 gig HD. Considering you can get 160gigs for around 4500 now. Why even bother? Even a 40gig is small these days.


----------



## darklord (Feb 18, 2005)

PCI IDE Raid card with Silicon image chipset with ATA 133 support  costs around 1500/-


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 18, 2005)

Please stay away from the Silicon image card it is a software raid and works only in windows also its cpu utilisation is very hight i bought the card and two 160GB SATA disks and an stuck with the disks (card was returned) Buy a Intel RAID card instead it is a bit expensive but worth every rupee


----------



## grinning_devil (Feb 18, 2005)

pradeep_chauhan said:
			
		

> Buy a Intel RAID card instead it is a bit expensive but worth every rupee



  expected market price??? 
nd is it available in PCI-EX too???


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 19, 2005)

Yes it is available in the pci-e bus varient. The entry level card has a cpu more powerfull than a P2 with 128 MB SDRAM and four SATA drives supporting RAID 1,2,5,1+0 10 The cost is about 18000/-


----------



## AlienTech (Feb 20, 2005)

//The cost is about 18000/-//

Must b real desperate to buy a card that costs as much a terraByte hard disk.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 20, 2005)

Its not the disk size but the speed at which it can serve data to a fast cpu this card uses the pcie bus to transfer data at about 600MBps(using two scsi 320 interface) so that is what is interesting.


----------

